

Alan Turing Biopic Trailer Released - b2themax
http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi969255961/

======
jewbacca
This is going to be wonderful for the popular appreciation of the history of
computation.

But inaccurate in the specifics (eg, the Bombe, the machine depicted, was not
Turing complete, and if you were to stretch the definition of "computer" to
what Bombes could do, it was far from the first), and bitterly insulting in
its likely omission of many of the other figures involved (especially the
Poles).

I'm looking forward to it.

~~~
roywiggins
The trailer never characterizes the Bombe as a computer, CumberTuring calls it
a machine for decryption.

It could be worse: the last time Hollywood took a crack at this story
("Enigma"), they invented a mathematician, gave him Turing's accomplishments,
but made him not gay, and the only Pole on screen was a baddie.

I don't have particularly high hopes for this one, though. I don't find
CumberTuring's performance in the trailer engaging- he's playing Generic
Cumberbatch Character #9. Keira Knightley just looks like Keira Knightley, not
a woman in 1943.

~~~
molecule
_> The trailer never characterizes the Bombe as a computer..._

...except for the text in the trailer @ 1:19-1:21 that says "They had to
create the world's first computer."

------
chrisaycock
The screenplay for this movie was ranked number one on the 2011 Black List, an
annual compilation of Hollywood executives' favorite unproduced scripts:

[http://files.blcklst.com/2011_black_list.pdf](http://files.blcklst.com/2011_black_list.pdf)

------
derptacos
Had to stop a minute in - as we all the know the story, the damned trailer
does an excellent job of spoiling everything...

~~~
enupten
If the story stop you from watching a movie, it probably wasn't worth watching
to being with :)

------
ethana
If you have watched the trailer, then you would've watched the movie.

